# reboludo, re-boludo, re boludo (prefijo "Re")



## Alejandro Romero

Buenas compañeros:

He consultado el par de hilos que hay con respecto a este tema y sigo dándole vueltas.

Todo un debate de si el "re" hay que escribirlo junto, con guión o separado en según qué casos.

Más allá de que pueda considerarse o no un barbarismo, para evidenciar el uso y el tratamiento que le dan los jóvenes y no tan jóvenes en la actualidad, yo me inclino por escribirlo separado: re boludo, re lindo, re locos.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión (en especial la de algún argentino o uruguayo) y, sobre todo, preguntaros por algún escritor actual que podáis conocer que se haya atrevido a plasmarlo de esta manera.


----------



## Calambur

Alejandro Romero said:


> yo me inclino por escribirlo separado: re boludo, re lindo, re locos.


Hola.

Aunque, por aquí, aplicado a los ejemplos que diste, uno tiende a remarcarlo como si fuera una palabra aparte, tendría que ir ligado a la palabra que modifica, porque, fijate:


> *prefijo* (del lat. _praefixus)_
> *1* *adj. y n. m.* Gram. Se aplica a la partícula con cierto valor pero sin significado independiente, que va inseparablemente unida a una palabra, al principio de ella.



Voy a hacer memoria, a ver qué ejemplo literario se me ocurre.

Saludos._


----------



## Agró

¿Qué ventajas tiene escribirlo separado? Yo no veo ninguna.
¿Y opinas lo mismo respecto a otros *pre fijos*? Pues así de feo se ve.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> ¿Qué ventajas tiene escribirlo separado?


Hemos escrito a un mismo tiempo, así que no me viste. 
Por aquí no decimos "Fulanito es reidiota", decimos "es RE idiota" -cómo escribirlo es otra cuestión-.

Saludos_


----------



## Alejandro Romero

Calambur said:


> Hemos escrito a un mismo tiempo, así que no me viste.
> Por aquí no decimos "Fulanito es reidiota", decimos "es RE idiota" -cómo escribirlo es otra cuestión-.
> 
> Saludos_



Claro, al final es eso, cómo plasmarlo teniendo en cuenta el valor que le dais vosotros. Aunque lo correcto sea hacerlo junto, se pierde algo por el camino, no sé si me explico.


----------



## Agró

Lo sé, pero eso es cuestión de énfasis.

Un re es una nota musical y no otra cosa.


----------



## jilar

Yo lo he visto separado usado por muchos argentinos, y siempre que he tenido la ocasión lo he advertido. Como prefijo que es, igual que ese pre- antes de fijo, debe unirse a la palabra que modifica.

Y para indicar que es un prefijo se escribe con un guion cuando va solo.

Si escribimos "re lindo" en teoría nos referimos a la nota musical (do te mi ...) y la calificamos de linda. En fin, para escribirlo bien ha de ser relindo. Ni sepado ni con guión.


----------



## jilar

Otro prefijo con el que suele cometerse errores es super- (que es equivalente a ese re- argentino).

Lo correcto:
Es superfácil comprar de todo en el supermercado.

Hay muchos que cuando modifica a un adjetivo, lo separan e incluso lo tildan (respetando su sonido y por verla como palabra aislada)


----------



## Mister Draken

Agró said:


> Lo sé, pero eso es cuestión de énfasis.
> 
> Un re es una nota musical y no otra cosa.



Sin ánimo de discutir en balde. Re- es un prefijo de origen latino.

re-
Del lat. _re-._

1. pref. Significa 'repetición'. _Reconstruir._

Un reboludo es, pues, alguien repetida o doblemente boludo.


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> Por aquí no decimos "Fulanito es reidiota", decimos "es RE idiota" -cómo escribirlo es otra cuestión-.


Esto es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Se empezó a escribir mal, separado, y eso provoca que al hablar lo maticéis así, separando el prefijo de la palabra a la cual modifica.
Vamos, aplicando la navaja de Occam.


----------



## Agró

Mister Draken said:


> Sin ánimo de discutir en balde. Re- es un prefijo de origen latino.
> 
> re-
> Del lat. _re-._
> 
> 1. pref. Significa 'repetición'. _Reconstruir._
> 
> Un reboludo es, pues, alguien repetida o doblemente boludo.


¿Y quién ha dicho lo contrario?
Como prefijo se ha de escribir soldado.
Separado, es nota musical. Simple.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> *Se empezó a escribir mal, separado, y eso provoca que al hablar lo maticéis así,*separando el prefijo de la palabra a la cual modifica.


Hummm... no. En eso disiento, _total y parcialmente._
No sé cómo procederán otros hablantes/escribientes -aunque puedo sospecharlo- pero te juro que aquí nadie mira el diccionario ni la ortografía "oficial" ("oficial" que por aquí no tenemos -porque la RAE es de España, y nosotros no somos súbditos de nadie, al menos, por ahora-) antes de decidir cómo pronunciar algo...
Por aquí, primero lo que se dice (en la calle o donde sea), y luego, con suerte -no sé si buena o mala- las palabras pasan al diccionario -existe uno de "castellano de la Argentina"-.

Y sí, en algunos casos, *re*marcamos ese RE, para darle énfasis a la palabra, y lo pronunciamos separado de la palabra a la que modifica. Escribirlo -ya lo dije- es otra cuestión.


----------



## Alejandro Romero

Yo, sin entrar a ver quién la tiene más grande, y conociendo de primera mano esa peculiaridad por llamarla de alguna forma, traía este debate no para discutir sobre las reglas, que en menor o mayor medida las conocemos todos, sino para discutir de si sería o no demasiado arriesgado o bárbaro escribir el re separado en este contexto (solo en este).

En mi opinión, atendiendo a las reglas, de escribirlo junto (como debe hacerse, por supuesto) pierde frescura/alma/como queráis llamarlo. De ahí que también invitaba a poner, en caso de que conocieseis, algún fragmento o diálogo de alguna obra actual en el que apareciera este "re".


----------



## Calambur

Algo más, y no es por alejarme del tema.
No sé si siempre, pero muchas veces "sentimos" que RE es sinónimo de "mucho/_a". Claramente un sinónimo. Y no me refiero a decir _reboludo_, _relindo_, _reloco_...

Siempre ando con las orejas paradas, y recuerdo haber oído (en realidad "escuchado" -no por curiosidad acerca del contenido sino lingüística-) la conversación de dos chicos, adolescentes. Hablaban sobre el pollo asado. Uno de ellos dijo:
-A mi viejo le sale bárbaro el pollo a la parrilla. Le pone *re *sal.


P.S. Acabo de ver tu comentario, Alejandro Romero. Creo que este mío responde en parte a tu consulta.
Dejame hacer memoria, que ya voy a encontrar algún ejemplo "literario" -y veremos quién y cómo lo usa-.


----------



## jilar

Si la usáis antes de un sustantivo, como equivalente de mucho/mucha, claramente debe ir separado.
Aquí no sería un prefijo, sino una palabra por sí misma, que de alguna manera es sinónimo de mucho.

También veo algunos ejemplos como "estar jirafa", expresión que significa tener sed, y en la frase de ejemplo dicen " estoy re jirafa"
Jirafa es un sustantivo, sediento un adjetivo.

En "estoy re jirafa" el re debe equivaler a muy, en vez de mucho/a.

Curioso, me pregunto qué pensáis ante "repollo" ¿qué es un pollo muy grande, un superpollo? 
Bueno, según vuestro uso sería "re (=mucho) pollo".
Un plato con repollo. La verdura.
Un plato con re pollo. Con mucho pollo.

¿Y si alguien dice "repito"?


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> ¿Y si alguien dice "repito"?


Ejem... dependerá del contexto, como siempre. 
Yo por si acaso no provocaría, porque algún mal llevado podría decirte que hay allí un error de imprenta.




jilar said:


> Si la usáis antes de un sustantivo, como equivalente de mucho/mucha, claramente debe ir separado.
> Aquí no sería un prefijo, sino una palabra por sí misma, que de alguna manera es sinónimo de mucho.


Vos tenés razón. Pero, sin embargo, no siempre lo escriben separado.
Dejo aquí una nota. (Ver el primer párrafo, y desde ya pido disculpas. Es que rastreando esos "re" me apareció en san Google.)

---

En cuanto al uso de "re" con adjetivos, hace como tres horas que estoy tratando de recordar algún caso adonde aparezca escrito separado y ¡nada!
No digo que no haya. Digo que no lo recuerdo -y tengo muy buena memoria-.

Pero "papá Google" me tiró un ejemplo que tal vez haya tenido más alcance que un texto: una película argentina. Se llama *RE LOCA* y aquí está la ficha: Re loca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.  La actriz principal es uruguaya, pero el director es argentino (o eso creo), y los actores (no sé si todos, pero sí la mayoría) son argentinos. 

Saludos._


----------



## jilar

Calambur said:


> En cuanto al uso de "re" con adjetivos, hace como tres horas que estoy tratando de recordar algún caso adonde aparezca escrito separado y ¡nada


Yo he visto cantidad de "re lindo"  (entendido como muy lindo o superlindo) en el mismo foro. Y que recuerde, escrito por argentinos.

Para mí todo se debe a una confusión de interpretación.
El uso original es el de re- como prefijo y sería equivalente a usar otros como super-, mega-, hiper-

En algún momento alguien entiende ese "re-" como una palabra que sustituye a "muy" o incluso "mucho", pues alguien " relindo " sería alguien superguapo, o dicho de otro modo, MUY lindo/guapo.

Algo parecido puedes ver en cómo usas, y escribes, "mal llevado":



Calambur said:


> por si acaso no provocaría, porque algún *mal llevado* podría decirte que hay allí un error de imprenta.



Esta es difícil y creo que ni los académicos se pronuncian al respecto. Lo digo por la combinación de la ele final de mal y la elle de llevado, por lo siguiente.
Entiendo que es sinónimo de " malpensado" (junto, porque separado "mal pensado" tiene otro significado), alguien suspicaz, retorcido o simplemente que piensa mal (con mirada sucia, negativa o con malas intenciones) sobre algo.

Por tanto, debería escribirse junto "malLLevado". Pero la combinación -lll- , que yo sepa, no existe en el castellano reglado.

Observa otros casos: mal dicho (que se ha dicho mal), maldito y maldecir.
O cosas como " el mal nacido del demonio" (un mal que nace o surge del demonio), frente a "el malnacido del demonio" (estás calificando al demonio de malnacido)

En fin, escribir "mal llevado" es un sustantivo más un participio, cuando lo que tú quieres expresar es un sustantivo en sí mismo, sinónimo de malpensado.
Por esto mismo existe "porqué" como sustantivo, el porqué o los porqués, sinónimo de otros sustantivos como causa o razón.


----------



## Calambur

jilar said:


> Yo he visto cantidad de *"re lindo"* (entendido como muy lindo o superlindo) en el mismo foro. Y que recuerde, escrito por argentinos.


Entonces no fui lo suficientemente explícita (supuse que los que leen siguen la ilación). En mi comentario #14 dije:


Calambur said:


> Dejame hacer memoria, que ya voy a encontrar algún ejemplo "*literario*".


Eso es lo que no encuentro: un ejemplo literario, que es lo que pide el OP (si no entendí mal):


Alejandro Romero said:


> ...preguntaros por algún escritor actual que podáis conocer que se haya atrevido a plasmarlo de esta manera.



---



jilar said:


> En fin, escribir "mal llevado" es un sustantivo más un participio, cuando lo que tú quieres expresar es un sustantivo en sí mismo, sinónimo de malpensado.


Lo que quiero expresar con *mal llevado *es un adjetivo, pero, como bien decís, no hay manera de escribirlo en una sola palabra. Así que me dirás qué debo hacer, considerando que no estoy dispuesta a cambiar el "concepto".

Un *mal llevado* es alguien bastante peor que un malpensando. (Para el femenino vale mal llevada.) Y ya sé que un adjetivo puede sustantivarse, pero no es el uso que le estoy dando. Lo uso como adjetivo: "un hombre/tipo/hdp mal llevado". ¿Se entendió ahora?


----------



## Ileanita59

Creo que ibas a ignorar las sugerencias de la RAE, no era necesario hacer ninguna consulta. Habrías podido decir. escribo el prefijo separado porque me parece más adecuado, y listo.


----------



## Alejandro Romero

Ileanita59 said:


> Creo que ibas a ignorar las sugerencias de la RAE, no era necesario hacer ninguna consulta. Habrías podido decir. escribo el prefijo separado porque me parece más adecuado, y listo.



Si fuera tan sencillo, Ileanita59, no suscitaría este debate.

Y sí, claro, puestos a pasarse por el forro las sugerencias/reglas de la RAE creo que no está de más testear qué opina gente versada.


----------



## Agró

Por aquí es frecuente (o lo era hasta no hace mucho) usar otro prefijo con un valor enfatizador muy similar al *re*- que propone Alejandro Romero. Es el prefijo *requete*-. Hay que recordar que de ahí surgió la denominación de ciertos combatientes de la Guerra Civil (1936-1939), los Requetés.
Lo traigo a colación porque si pretendiéramos separar el prefijo del lexema (a efectos de énfasis), el resultado sería curioso. Tendríamos un primer elemento (*requete*) procedente del prefijo átono *requete*-, y que yo ahora mismo no sabría cómo pronunciar en cuanto al acento. Con *re* (monosílabo) no hay problema; démosle toda la fuerza que queramos que dará igual; la sílaba acentuada solo puede ser esa (*re*). Pero ¿qué hacemos con *requete*? ¿Cuál de esas tres _*es*_ deberíamos acentuar: *ré*quete, re*que*te o reque*té*? Probablemente cualquiera de las tres tendría el efecto deseado pero a la hora de escribirlo, como dijo Calambur, ya es otra cosa. Yo insisto en que lo más sensato, para la unidad de la lengua, es dejarlo junto.

*requete*-
1. pref. Denota 'intensificación'. _Requetefamoso_.
(DLE)


----------



## jilar

En un libro (re + adj, separado) por ejemplo aquí mismo
El amor en tiempos patéticos

Pero, lo dicho, ahí para mí es un simple prefijo que modifica al adjetivo, por tanto debe unirse.

Luego está cómo cada uno lo pronuncie y matice. Y quizá por esa forma de decirlo lo escriba. Si la persona cree que lo dice en dos palabras, así lo escribirá. Y si no lo comprueba y se fía de los muchos ejemplos que hay de ese modo, se da por contento.


----------



## Ileanita59

Alejandro Romero said:


> Si fuera tan sencillo, Ileanita59, no suscitaría este debate.
> 
> Y sí, claro, puestos a pasarse por el forro las sugerencias/reglas de la RAE creo que no está de más testear qué opina gente versada.


Eso fue lo que quise decir. Es  de los países hispanos comience a escribir sus propias reglas como ha hecho México.


----------



## Mister Draken

Mi mujer (que es cubana y aprendió el "re" en Argentina) y que además es licenciada en letras opina que el "re" en Argentina funciona como un adverbio (modifica a un adjetivo). Según ella por eso se escribe separado y se acentúa en el habla.


----------



## jilar

Agró said:


> Yo insisto en que lo más sensato, para la unidad de la lengua, es dejarlo junto.


Con un adjetivo, no hay duda.

El problema es el uso que le dan junto con un sustantivo, como en el ejemplo de echar cantidad de sal (re sal).

Habría casos concretos muy ambiguos.

Piensa en una sopa y que digan (y escriban respetando la regla de que es un prefijo):

Me encanta la sopa de mi abuela. Le echa repollo.

¿Le echa la verdura así llamada, repollo, o le echa mucho pollo?

En este caso, junto a un sustantivo, la fórmula separada "re pollo" despejaría cualquier duda. Teniendo entonces re una nueva acepción que debería ser registrada. Equivalente a mucho/a.


Lo que está claro es que la escritura no es más que una convención. De ahí todas las reglas que la rigen.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> Con un adjetivo, no hay duda.
> 
> El problema es el uso que le dan junto con un sustantivo, como en el ejemplo de echar cantidad de sal (re sal).
> 
> Habría casos concretos muy ambiguos.
> 
> Piensa en una sopa y que digan (y escriban respetando la regla de que es un prefijo):
> 
> Me encanta la sopa de mi abuela. Le echa repollo.
> 
> ¿Le echa la verdura así llamada, repollo, o le echa mucho pollo?
> 
> En este caso, junto a un sustantivo, la fórmula separada "re pollo" despejaría cualquier duda. Teniendo entonces te una nueva acepción que debería ser registrada. Equivalente a mucho/a.
> 
> 
> Lo que está claro es que la escritura no es más que una convención. De ahí todas las reglas que la rigen.



En tu ejemplo del repollo, si entendemos que con un sustantivo "re" es un adjetivo que significa "mucho", "bueno", de calidad", escribes "Me encanta la sopa de mi abuela. Le echa re pollo" y si lo pronuncias se escucha la diferencia. Nadie se confunde al oirlo.


----------



## jilar

Eso mismo le explico a Agró, Mister Draken, porque comentaba de mantener unida la lengua.

A este respecto, deciros que la RAE no es exclusiva de los españoles. Integra a varias academias de otros países hispanohablantes. En Argentina tenéis la vuestra. Preguntadle a ellos, mejor que nadie lo sabrán, o deberían.
Academia Argentina de Letras - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Como este uso de "re" es regional, supongo que por eso todavía no aparece a nivel general del uso del español. Y por eso si consultamos la RAE no aparece como concepto algo como:
Re. Adverbio equivalente a _muy_ usado en Argentina. Re listo (muy listo)

Y tampoco el que se une a sustantivos y sería equivalente a _mucho/a(s)_.


----------



## Mister Draken

El _Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina_, Buenos Aires, Voz Activa, 2008 pone:

re: adv. coloquial Muy: _re triste_ / r_e lindo_.

También figura

recontra: adv. coloquial. Se usa para enfatizar las características de algo o maximizar el efecto de una acción: _Me llamó anoche para decirme que los chicos están recontra bien_. / _¡Te recontra quiero, amiga!_

La introducción de este diccionario estuvo a cargo de quien a la sazón era el presidente de la Academia argentina de letras: José Luis Moure.


----------



## TheCrociato91

jilar said:


> Eso mismo le explico a Agró, Mister Draken, porque comentaba de mantener unida la lengua.
> 
> A este respecto, deciros que la RAE no es exclusiva de los españoles. Integra a varias academias de otros países hispanohablantes. En Argentina tenéis la vuestra. Preguntadle a ellos, mejor que nadie lo sabrán, o deberían.
> Academia Argentina de Letras - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Por si a alguien le interesa, mediante el siguiente formulario pueden enviarse consultas a la *Academia Argentina de Letras*: Formulario de consultas idiomáticas | Academia Argentina de Letras


----------



## Alejandro Romero

Mister Draken said:


> El _Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina_, Buenos Aires, Voz Activa, 2008 pone:
> 
> re: adv. coloquial Muy: _re triste_ / r_e lindo_.
> 
> También figura
> 
> recontra: adv. coloquial. Se usa para enfatizar las características de algo o maximizar el efecto de una acción: _Me llamó anoche para decirme que los chicos están recontra bien_. / _¡Te recontra quiero, amiga!_
> 
> La introducción de este diccionario estuvo a cargo de quien a la sazón era el presidente de la Academia argentina de letras: José Luis Moure.



¡Ojo!

¿Habemus papam?


----------



## Calambur

Mister Draken said:


> El _Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina_, Buenos Aires, Voz Activa, *2008 *pone:
> [...]
> La introducción de este diccionario estuvo a cargo de quien a la sazón era el *presidente* de la Academia argentina de letras:* José Luis Moure*.


¿Seguro?
¿Seguro que en 2008 era presidente de la AAL el señor José Luis Moure?

Apuesto a que no. Yo diría que era *Pedro Luis Barcia.*


----------



## Mister Draken

Sí, disculpas. Fue presidente desde 2013 a 2019. Ahora es vicepresidente.

Es miembro de la Real Academia Española, de la Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española y de la Academia Argentina de Letras, de la que es el actual vicepresidente y de la que fue presidente del 2013 al 2019. Es autor de numerosos artículos de su especialidad. Además, dirigió la revista _Incipit_.


----------



## Rocko!

Me parece que las únicas personas que podrían tener problema con la separación presente en "re boludo" serían los estudiantes de español o los nativos que no conozcan la palabra "boludo", y muy especiamente cuando antes aparece un artículo, por ejemplo "el re boludo/un re boludo", sin la presencia de un "sos".

Pero para evitar riesgos, podrías incluir un guion, como hicieron en el siguiente ejemplo (hay que suponer que razones habrán tenido en sus mentes, tanto para no escribir las palabras separadas como para no escribirlas "pegadas/juntas"):





Acuña, C.; Rosemberg, D. (2006). El fin del periodismo y otras buenas noticias. Buenos Aires, Argentina. Lavaca Editora.


----------



## Mister Draken

Rocko! said:


> (hay que suponer que razones habrán tenido en sus mentes, tanto para no escribir las palabras separadas como para no escribirlas "pegadas/juntas"):
> 
> View attachment 45243
> Acuña, C.; Rosemberg, D. (2006). El fin del periodismo y otras buenas noticias. Buenos Aires, Argentina. Lavaca Editora.



Conozco a uno de los autores (D. Rosemberg) y puedo preguntarle, pero puedo asegurarte que los autores (trabajo con ellos todos los días) no siempre (para no afirmar "casi nunca") tienen razones para escribir de una forma o de otra. Alcanza con que estén convencidos (sin ninguna evidencia ni comprobación) de que así se escribe para hacerlo. Y alcanza con un corrector y/o editor que no trabaje mucho ni investigue para que en un libro aparezca.


----------



## Rocko!

Mister Draken said:


> Conozco a uno de los autores (D. Rosemberg) y puedo preguntarle, pero puedo asegurarte que los autores (trabajo con ellos todos los días) no siempre (para no afirmar "casi nunca") tienen razones para escribir de una forma o de otra. Alcanza con que estén convencidos (sin ninguna evidencia ni comprobación) de que así se escribe para hacerlo. Y alcanza con un corrector y/o editor que no trabaje mucho ni investigue para que en un libro aparezca.


----------



## jilar

A mí con adjetivo no me convence tener que separarlo, porque el sentido es el mismo que si lo usamos como prefijo.

Ejemplo:
Uso general.
Tengo la piel reseca.

Uso argentino.
Tengo la piel re seca.

Si "re seca" es "muy seca", entonces es lo mismo que decir " reseca"(1. adj. Demasiado seca.).

Lo mismo para cualquier otro adjetivo.

Ante un sustantivo ya es otro cantar. Y aquí equivaldría a mucho/a, no a muy.


Se me ocurren frases curiosas:
La chica fue recogida por la noche. (La recogieron)

"La chica fue re cogida por la noche" teniendo en cuenta que coger también se entiende como follar o joder.
Quiero decir que habría que escribirlo así para darle ese sentido y así diferenciarla de la anterior.


----------

